# Lurcher sneezing/snorting/reverse sneezing



## tobiano1984 (11 December 2014)

My 6yo lurcher bitch has recently started reverse sneezing (i.e. snorting) in the last couple of weeks. It generally seems to be in the evening, although sometimes during the day, and doesn't seem to be exacerbated by exercise or anything in particular - generally it's when she's lying down although today she did it a few times at the yard - more sniffing and sneezing than proper snorting. It isn't a 'fit' as such, she only does it a couple of times and then sneezes and looks bemused and that's it. 
My general feeling is to keep an eye on it, if it gets worse or there's any discharge/blood I'll go to the vet - but my OH, for whom this is a first dog and as precious as a child, is worried about her and wants me to take her to the vet. 

Has anyone experienced this with this type of dog? I've heard of it in pugs and other snub nosed breeds as more of a chronic problem, but this is a relatively new one for my lurcher. She is also an epic snore-machine and often makes pig-snorting noises so I wonder if she has a bit of a soft palette. It doesn't seem like the right time of year for grass seed to get stuck in her nose...and she otherwise seems well in herself. 

If anyone can shed any light that would be very useful, not sure whether I should be going to the vets or not. My vets tend to throw everything at it (if in doubt xray it and spend lots of money) so I don't want to make a meal out of nothing.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 December 2014)

Why lurchers should be so prone,  is beyond me.  Generally,  though not always obviously,  it's a tiny piece of just about anything which has been inhaled,  nearly always grass seed,  and as they can't drag it back,  or inhale it,  so it stays put.  It can be operated on and removed,  the operation tends to be incredibly invasive,  incredibly bloody and bloody expensive.  I've known those who've had it done and without ever finding the offending 'body'.  The olfactory system of dogs,  especially those with long noses,  is a very complex organ,  and any operation leaves them heavily scarred.

Mostly,  it can go on for weeks and even months,  and possibly years,  but either they learn to live with it,  expel it naturally,  or they somehow manage to create a 'coating' around it,  I believe.  Vets are often keen to run up vast bills,  and rarely find the offending article,  and my honest opinion is to live with it,  is often the best answer.

Alec.


----------



## tobiano1984 (11 December 2014)

Santa's-a-scam said:



			Why lurchers should be so prone,  is beyond me.  Generally,  though not always obviously,  it's a tiny piece of just about anything which has been inhaled,  nearly always grass seed,  and as they can't drag it back,  or inhale it,  so it stays put.  It can be operated on and removed,  the operation tends to be incredibly invasive,  incredibly bloody and bloody expensive.  I've known those who've had it done and without ever finding the offending 'body'.  The olfactory system of dogs,  especially those with long noses,  is a very complex organ,  and any operation leaves them heavily scarred.

Mostly,  it can go on for weeks and even months,  and possibly years,  but either they learn to live with it,  expel it naturally,  or they somehow manage to create a 'coating' around it,  I believe.  Vets are often keen to run up vast bills,  and rarely find the offending article,  and my honest opinion is to live with it,  is often the best answer.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Alec! This is reassuring and much what I was thinking. I didn't realise lurchers were prone to it, as I said I thought it was more pugs, KCs and the like.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 December 2014)

I hear what you are saying Alec but what if it was a tumour and you left it and then it was too far gone to do anything about. 

Murphys Minder on here had a similar problem with her little Lancashire Heeler and it turned out to be a very long piece of grass which the clever little dog expelled naturally, has your dog been eating a lot of grass op, I know mine are atm but god knows why.

I think the thing to do with your vet is explain the problem and then its up to you to decide what to do, they cant make you do anything and as you pay the bill its your decision.


----------



## tobiano1984 (11 December 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			I hear what you are saying Alec but what if it was a tumour and you left it and then it was too far gone to do anything about. 

Murphys Minder on here had a similar problem with her little Lancashire Heeler and it turned out to be a very long piece of grass which the clever little dog expelled naturally, has your dog been eating a lot of grass op, I know mine are atm but god knows why.

I think the thing to do with your vet is explain the problem and then its up to you to decide what to do, they cant make you do anything and as you pay the bill its your decision.
		
Click to expand...

Yes my lurcher eats lots of grass! She always has. Hangs around horses too much...I did wonder about grass, as it's not the season for seeds but a thick piece of grass could be stuck or have cut/irritated. 

I've got to go to the vets to get wormer later so I will mention it to them and see what they say.


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 December 2014)

My lurcher and previous lurcher did it all the time, nothing to worry about, it's a sighthound thing ask any owner.


----------



## ribbons (11 December 2014)

My chihuahua often does it and no chance of inhaled grass seeds or anything else.
My daughter has 4 whippets and two are often reverse sneezing. Its just something they do. Neither of us has felt the need for veterinary intervention. 
We cover their nostrils to make them breath through the mouth, rub their throat and problem solved.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2014)

If a dog often reverse sneezes, as some do, then I wouldn't see it as cause for concern, however I would view it differently if its comes on suddenly. As Dobiegirl has said,  I had this with our heeler.  After about a week of reverse sneezing, he had a massive sneezing fit and the end of a blade of grass appeared at his nostril.  I was able to gently pull it and managed to remove a blade of grass nearly 5" long,  held against his head it reached from the end of his nose almost to the base of his ear!   I had provisionally arranged to take him to the vet for a scope the next day so was very grateful to the dog for saving me the cost.  In his case he was quite distressed by it and an attack came on every time he got excited so I felt I couldn't leave him for too long without getting it checked.  In your  case OP maybe monitor for a while longer, however,  if it goes on for too long then if I were you I think I would get it checked.


----------



## tobiano1984 (11 December 2014)

I spoke to the vet earlier and they said not to worry too much unless it starts to produce discharge/blood or it gets worse or doesn't go away. It has come on in the last few weeks, but not aggressively like I would think it would if there was something substantial stuck...and today it's changed slightly from reverse sneezing to a bit of reverse and a bit of normal sneezing. 

I shall be monitoring it closely!


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 December 2014)

Yes, Pickle's were really dramatic attacks and happened whenever the poor little dog moved too fast.   He did start normal sneezing a bit more in the last day or so before he expelled the grass so maybe if your girl has got something up there it is beginning to move.  Hope it sorts itself out.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 December 2014)

One of mine does it all the time, always has since he was a puppy. He also makes all sorts of bizarre snuffling and snorting noises. He also makes orgasmic groaning noises when hes hapy :lol:


----------



## Cortez (11 December 2014)

My whippet did this as a pup but has grown out of it. Hope your lurcher is similarly inclined!


----------



## {97702} (11 December 2014)

My whippet started to do this and it was a tumour in her nose - inoperable due to location - sorry, but that is how it was   I would always investigate if it went on for more than a few days after having that experience

ETA - she was quite advanced in years by the way, around 11 as I recall


----------



## tobiano1984 (12 December 2014)

Today and yesterday it's changed a bit from reverse sneezing to mostly just normal sneezing and licking the end of her nose. I hope this means whatever is stuck is working it's way forward...if it hasn't improved after the weekend I think I'll speak to the vet again!
I took her for a good run earlier and it got better with exercise, which I'm taking to be a good thing!!


----------

